# Fieldcrest-Cannon 100% cotton towels



## Big Al 330i (Jan 12, 2002)

Great site to purchase 100% cotton towels very cheap.

http://www.fieldcrestcannonoutlet.net/royalvelvetirr.html


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

there was a 40% off sale at mervyns last weekend. "hand towel" size ended up costing $5.99 each. these are the top of the line that mervyns carries, supposedly the same as the top of the line at macy's (it's like the matress business I guess).


----------



## Big Al 330i (Jan 12, 2002)

You need to click on "royal velvet towels-IRR. These are towels that the sizes were not cut perfect. The bath towel is $5.49 each. Macy's sells the same towel for $14-$16.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Make sure to do the flame test on the stitching. Many 100% cotton towels have synthetic stitching which can scratch your paint.


----------



## Big Al 330i (Jan 12, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Make sure to do the flame test on the stitching. Many 100% cotton towels have synthetic stitching which can scratch your paint. *


Good idea. The good thing about these towels is that they are big enough where you can fold them and just the middle of the towel is being used. I don't trust the border. These are the brand that Sal Zaino himself recommends!!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Those bigger towels, its best to cut them down to a size where you won't have the chance of an end dipping down and catching the ground while do the lower doors, etc. When you do that, cut the borders off as well, for peace of mind if anything...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

How do the towels hold up in the wash after the borders are cut off? Is there a lot of unravelling/fraying?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *How do the towels hold up in the wash after the borders are cut off? Is there a lot of unravelling/fraying? *


Probably some, use a gentle wash cycle. I personally still prefer Griots Cotton towels, perfect size, perfect nap for removing polishes and wax, all around great towel though alittle on the spendy side.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Are the Griot's towels good for drying too? (Following CWB, that is)

EDIT:--

never mind, I found it on the site.

Do you use the griot's cotton wash mitt though?

That set of 5 looks good to me...


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

As you know, the Sythetic Chamois and CWB is what I use for drying,the cotton towels are too little.

I use Pep boys Chenille wash mitts, they are $3 and after about 12 uses, I rotate them. The new one does the finish above the bumpers,rockers, the slightly used one (12 washes or more) does the bumpers and rockers (more dirt down here) and the oldest one does the wheels. This, along with the 2-bucket wash method, assures no dirt is trapped with the deep pile of Chenille. Cheap insurance.

No, I haven't tried their cotton one.


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

Big Al 330i said:


> *Great site to purchase 100% cotton towels very cheap.
> 
> http://www.fieldcrestcannonoutlet.net/royalvelvetirr.html *


has anyone ever purchased from this site? is it any good?? comments???


----------



## Big Al 330i (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Fieldcrest-Cannon 100% cotton towels*



low said:


> *
> 
> has anyone ever purchased from this site? is it any good?? comments??? *


I did. 2 different times. I bought 4 of the bath towels the first time. Used them once. My wife, being the sweetheart that she is, saw they were dirty and washed them for me. Only problem is she used bleach and fabric softner. So I ordered four more. They are definitely the same towels that are sold in Macy's at a much higher price.


----------



## low (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Fieldcrest-Cannon 100% cotton towels*



Big Al 330i said:


> *
> 
> I did. 2 different times. I bought 4 of the bath towels the first time. Used them once. My wife, being the sweetheart that she is, saw they were dirty and washed them for me. Only problem is she used bleach and fabric softner. So I ordered four more. They are definitely the same towels that are sold in Macy's at a much higher price. *


nice! i just placed an order....:bigpimp:


----------

